# Diarrhea from too many treats :(



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Bentley is taking a basic training class and it is very treat based. He's doing well in the class but today he had so many rich treats (freeze dried beef liver, turkey jerky, and some chicken treats) that he had pudding consistancy diarrhea tonight.  Poor boy. He's sleeping now on his new comfy bed. Should I feed him a bland diet tomorrow? Does anyone have any suggestions for good training treats for dogs with sensitive stomachs? Thanks.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I remember Tess having the same problem as as puppy.. As boring as it sounds, I just used her kibble and some bread. And I told the other people in the class they could not give her anything else.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

inge said:


> I remember Tess having the same problem as as puppy.. As boring as it sounds, I just used her kibble and some bread. And I told the other people in the class they could not give her anything else.


Thanks, maybe bread will work for him also. I'll try that mixture next week. I have been bringing Cheerios to use as well but he spits them out because he knows I have better stuff:doh:!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Our little guy was getting really bad gas and soft soft stools from the freeze dried liver treats etc.
So we just use kibble and corrot vits. He likes his kibble so it works!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Heart O'Gold said:


> I have been bringing Cheerios to use as well but he spits them out because he knows I have better stuff:doh:!


If you place plain cheerios, in a ziplock baggie with a few pieces of freeze dried liver, and leave it for a couple of days, all the cheerios will take on the scent of the liver. 

I also mix my dogs kibble in with the other treats, so she never knows what she is going to get.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

As a raw feeder let me tell you that we use liver to counter act the seriously hardening effects if bone, it's a serious natural laxative, if you give him a meaty bone every day it should counteract the effect of the liver


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to give Charlee Bears and Zukes when Molly was a baby. She never had diarrhea from them even when I fed a lot in class.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I used to give Charlee Bears and Zukes when Molly was a baby. She never had diarrhea from them even when I fed a lot in class.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I second the Zuke's. They make minis that are the perfect size for training and I've never had a problem with diarrhea either

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

The zukes don't have very much liver in it, thats why...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I went through this with Tucker and had to find grain free treats and that helps


----------



## Mikeeg02 (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess I have been pretty lucky with my buddy boy. Sometimes when were working a lot I just give him some pieces of his food as his treat. And Im guessing since its from my hand, to him it is a treat! Something to possibly try.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Zane had loose stools after a training class too. I'm not sure what treats the trainer used but whatever it was it didn't sit well w/ Zanes tummy. I use the Zuke's peanut butter mini treats when at training class since the instructor wants us using soft treats. When Zane was 8-11 weeks I cut them into 4s. Now that he's growing up I cut them in 2. He loves them. 











At home we use Gerber graduates puffs that our 8 month old snacks on (apple and banana), Cheerios and his kibble. Zane will do anything for food it doesn't matter what the treat is.


----------

